

Why does my program run faster if I click and hold the caption bar? (2006) - bsilvereagle
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2006/02/20/535440.aspx

======
Nadya
Problem solved by obscure action resulting in a desired side effect. Where
have I seen this represented before?

Oh, right... [http://xkcd.com/1479/](http://xkcd.com/1479/)

